# [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test



## Klutten (3. April 2010)

*[Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 
Leistungsstarke und oft auch weit übertaktete Prozessoren fordern der Kühlung ihr Letztes ab und so gerät man mit einer konventionellen Luftkühlung schnell an thermische Grenzen. Hier greifen einige Hersteller an und bieten dem geneigten Nutzer kompakte CPU-Kühlungen, die mit einem geringen Aufwand installiert werden können und von da an wartungsfrei ihren Dienst vollziehen. PC Games Hardware Extreme testet in den kommenden Wochen mehrere dieser Kühllösungen - den Anfang macht das technisch anspruchsvollste Modell, der Freezone Elite V2 von CoolIT Systems. *​*Inhaltsverzeichnis*


Der Testkandidat im Detail
Technische Daten
Lieferumfang & Montage
 Die Testmethodik
 Testsystem
 Vergleichskandidat
Temperaturbestimmung
 
Software
Messergebnisse
 Fazit
Testabelle/Wertung
 Links
Die Vorschaubilder können durch Anklicken in ihrer vollen Größe von 1.500 x 1.000 Pixeln angezeigt werden. 
*Der Testkandidat im  Detail*CoolIT, vielen bereits als Spezialist für Komplettkühlungen bekannt, stellt mit dem CPU-Kühler "Freezone Elite V2" ein technisch interessantes Produkt in der gehobenen Preisklasse vor. Neben diesem Kühler vertreibt der Hersteller weitere kompakte Flüssigkeitskühlungen, die auf die Namen Domino-, ECO-, und Vantage A.L.C. hören und in einem weitaus günstigeren Preissegment ihr Unwesen treiben. Der Freezone Elite stellt die derzeitige Spitzenposition im Portfolio dar, was angesichts der verbauten Komponenten kein Wunder ist. Als technische Raffinesse setzt der Hersteller auf Peltierelemente, die zu den thermoelektrischen Wandlern gehören und alleine durch ihre verbaute Stückzahl (6) den Preis hoch halten. Neben der hier vorgestellten CPU-Kühlung ist von CoolIT mittlerweile auch eine GPU-Kühlung erhältlich.

Die Verpackung der Kühllösung ist funktionell und mit vielen technischen Details und einigen Vergleichen mit anderen Kühlern versehen. Öffnet man den Karton, so sind im Inneren die massiven Teile durch eine komplette Styropor-Ummantelung vor Schäden geschützt und geben diese unversehrt preis. Hat man alles aus der Verankerung befreit, liegt vor einem ein wunderbares Stück Hardware, welches in seiner Farbgebung nett anzusehen ist. Durch die vielen schwarzen Materialien wirkt die Kompaktkühlung schlicht und edel, die blau eloxierten Wärmetauscher und das auf Wunsch beleuchtete Logo setzen farbliche Akzente.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die Versorgung sämtlicher elektrischer Komponenten wird über eine kleine Blackbox realisiert. Hier werden Pumpe, Sensoren, Peltierelemente und Lüfter angeschlossen, alle Anschlüsse sind in zweifacher Ausfertigung für eine Systemerweiterung vorhanden. Die Box selbst kann mittels Klettband innerhalb der Kabelreichweite von ~50cm überall im Rechner platziert werden. Macht man sich an die Montage und verkabelt das System, so treten erste kleine Probleme auf. Trotz bebilderter Anleitung ist nicht auf den ersten Blick ersichtlich, welches Kabel in welchen Anschluss gehört, da diese nicht beschriftet sind. Hier hilft nur die Nachverfolgung der einzelnen Kabel zu ihrem Ursprung um einen Schaden an der Hardware vorzubeugen. Das Hauptkabel selbst ist gut ummantelt, lediglich im Bereich der Blackbox etwas wirr anzusehen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Blicken wir etwas ins Detail dieses Kühlers. Auf dem Rücken des massiven Kühlkörpers thront ein gewaltiger 120mm-Lüfter, der satte 38mm tief ist und die warme Luft direkt aus dem Gehäuse zieht. Laut dem Hersteller wird der 8 Watt starke Quirl nur 40 dBA laut und hat eine Lebensdauer von 50.000 Stunden. Die gefühlten 2.000 - 3.000 Umdrehungen gehen bei Bedarf (Volllast) allerdings alles andere als leise zu Werke und erzeugen sicher mehr als den angegebenen Schalldruck. Alle Kabel sind auf der Rückseite des Alublockes sauber zusammengeführt und mit einer Zugentlastung versehen. 

Das nebenstehende Bild zeigt die Pumpe des geschlossenen Kreislaufs - eine Radialkreiselpumpe. Trotz der extrem kompakten Bauweise bleibt sie wunderbar leise und soll trotzdem für einen Durchfluss von maximal 210 Litern in der Stunde sorgen. Die Betriebsspannung beträgt 12V und die Lebensdauer ist ebenfalls mit 50.000 Stunden angeben. Die festen aber sehr flexiblen Schläuche sind allesamt mit Schellen im System verquetscht und können nicht demontiert werden - warum auch, denn das System ist wartungsfrei.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Beidseitig auf dem Dach des Kühlkörpers sind die Wärmetauscher des Systems untergebracht. Um eine ausreichende Wärmeübertragung zu gewährleisten, sind diese mit drei massiven Blechen verschraubt. Unter den blauen Blechkörpern sind dann die technischen Spielereien versteckt - die Peltierelemente, die die Wärme möglichst schnell von der Wasserseite Richtung Kühlkörper befördern. Aus thermodynamischer Sicht ein sehr vielversprechender Ansatz, steigt doch die Effizienz dieser Flüssigkeitskühlung mit der steigenden Differenz zwischen warmer und kalter Seite. Die Elemente sind für einen reibungslosen Wärmeübergang mit Wärmeleitpaste eingesetzt. Insgesamt sind sechs dieser Elemente mit einer Gesamtleistungsaufnahme von 72 Watt verbaut.

Das rechte Bild zeigt noch einmal sehr schön, wie aufwändig der Kühlkörper gefertigt ist. Das 800 Gramm schwere Monster besteht aus sehr vielen einzelnen Schichten und ist zu einer Einheit gefügt. Neben der dadurch entstehenden riesigen Kühlfläche, sind auch weitere Elemente sehr gut verarbeitet. So sind die Aufnahmen für die Peltierelemente und die Verschraubungen aufwändig in das Gesamtkonstrukt integriert. Der Optik zuliebe wurde der komplette Block schwarz anodisiert. Das letzte Bild im Bunde zeigt den CPU-Kühler in seiner ganzen Pracht. Dieser ist komplett aus Kupfer gefertigt und verfügt intern über eine Feinstruktur. Und um wiederum auch optisch auftrumpfen zu können, ist der 175 Gramm schwere Block komplett vernickelt. Eine dünne Schicht Wärmeleitpaste ist bereits im Auslieferungszustand aufgetragen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Technische Daten*Die technischen Daten der einzelnen Komponenten.

*CPU-Kühler*:
- vernickeltes Kupfer - Feinstrukturkühler
- Größe: 43 x 42 x 16,5 mm
- Gewicht: 175g

*MTEC-Steuerung:*
- Kompletter Statusmonitor inkl. Regelung aller Systemparameter

* Kühlkörper:*
- Material: schwarz eloxiertes Aluminium
- Größe: 121 x 121 x 95 mm
- Gewicht: 800g

*Thermoelektrische Wandler:*
- Leistungsaufnahme: maximal 72 Watt
- Wärmetransport: maximal 250 Watt
- Anzahl: 6 Elemente
- Größe: 40 x 40 x 3,5 mm (je Element)
- Gewicht: 20g (je Element)

*Wärmetauscher:*
- blau eloxierte Wärmatauscher
- Anzahl: 2 Elemente
- Größe: 121 x 41 x 12 mm (je Element)
- Gewicht: 80g (je Element)

*Lüfter:*
- Leistungsaufnahme: max. 8 Watt
- Durchsatz: 120 CFM
- Schallpegel: max. 40 dBA
- Lagerung: doppelt gelagerte Achse 
- Lebensdauer: 50.000 Stunden
- Größe: 120 x 120 x 38mm

*Pumpe:*
- Leistungsaufnahme: 8W +/- 0,5W
- Bauart: 12V (Gleichstrom) Radialkreiselpumpe
- Lautstärke: < 15 dBA
- Lebensdauer: 50.000 Stunden
- Größe: 50 x 50 x 75 mm
- Durchfluss: 210 Liter/Stunde
- Gewichtt: 205g ​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Lieferumfang*Der Lieferumfang des Freezone Elite V2 ist überschaubar aber trotzdem vollständig. Um eine Verbindung zur Außenwelt herzustellen, liegen dem eigentlichen Kühler ein USB-Kabel und ein Adapter von PCI-E auf 2x Molex bei. Hat man einen 6-poligen Grafikkartenstecker im Rechner frei, kann man auf letzteren Adapter getrost verzichten. Weiterhin sind eine Schnellstartanleitung, eine bebilderte Bedienungsanleitung und eine CD mit an Board. Die CD enthält neben der zum Betrieb erforderlichen Software ebenfalls eine ausführliche Anleitung zu dieser als PDF. Manko an all den guten Helferlein ist aber, dass diese nur in englischer Sprache vorliegen und somit Sprachkenntnisse von Vorteil sind.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Für die Adaption an sämtliche aktuelle Sockel legt CoolIT-Systems für beide großen Prozessorhersteller alle wichtigen Materialien bei. Eines Vorweg, die vier gefederten Schrauben und die zentrale Befestigungsmutter liegen nur in einfacher Ausfertigung bei - wurden auf den beiden folgenden Bildern aber jeweils für Intel und AMD abgelichtet. Das linke Bild zeigt das Zubehör für Intel-Systeme. Dem Paket liegen drei stabile Backplates für die Sockel 775/1156/1366 bei, die oben liegende Druckplatte ist universell verwendbar, da es in den Ecken mit Langlöchern versehen ist. Auf dem rechten Bild ist das Zubehör für AMD-Nutzer abgebildet. Hier wird die serienmäßige Backplate weiter verwendet, lediglich der auf dem Mainboard befindliche Rahmen muss demontiert und gegen die vier Abstandshalter getauscht werden. Beide Haltebleche werden über die zentrale Mutter am CPU-Kühler gehalten. ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Im Serienzustand ist die Montage auf einem Intel-Sockel ohne Umwege möglich. Wer ein AMD-System besitzt, der muss erst etwas basteln und die vier gefederten Schrauben an die andere Druckplatte adaptieren. Hier ist Vorsicht angesagt, denn es besteht schnell Verletzungsgefahr, wenn man wie auf dem linken Bild ersichtlich, die Sicherungsringe mit einem kleinen Schraubendreher entfernen muss. Die Demontage/Montage ist fummelig und nur mit einigem Kraftaufwand zu meistern, also entweder Pflaster bereitlegen oder mal das Motto "In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft" walten lassen. 

Die weiteren Bilder zeigen die Montage der Druckplatte auf dem CPU-Kühler. Zuerst das Blech auflegen, dann die Scheibe als Abstandshalter darauf und schlussendlich die kurze Zentralmutter mit wenigen Umdrehungen und einem Geldstück locker anziehen. Das reicht völlig, denn sie soll lediglich nicht abfallen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Die Testmethodik*

*Testsystem*Das Testsystem besteht für alle Kompaktkühlungen und auch den Luftkühler (Vergleichskühler Noctua NH-D14) aus den gleichen Komponenten.   ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Vergleichskandidat*Eine Umfrage hat ergeben, dass sich die meisten hier einen Vergleich mit einem hochwertigen Luftkühler wünschen, um abwägen zu können, ob sich ein Umstieg auf eine der Kompaktkühlungen lohnt. Wir haben daher entschieden, dass sich alle Komplettlösungen gegen den derzeitigen Primus Noctua NH-D14 mit einer Bestückung aus zwei Lüftern (120mm & 140mm) behaupten müssen. Einer der Gründe war, dass dieser Kühler mit vielen Probanden preislich (um 70 Euro) auf einer Ebene liegt.​*Temperaturbestimmung*Bei der Bestimmung der Leistungsfähigkeit einzelner Kühllösungen in diesem Test ist der DeltaT-Wert zwischen CPU- und   Raumtemperatur entscheidend. Er gibt an, wie gut der jeweilige Testkandidat das Fluid mit der Raumluft zu kühlen vermag.  Je kleiner diese Differenz also   ausfällt, desto effizienter arbeitet das System. Die Lufttemperatur bestimmen wir mit einem K102 Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft, die CPU-Temperatur wird mit Core Temp 0.99.5 und die des Übertragungsmediums durch die mitgelieferte Software ermittelt. Die Fluidtemperatur als Zwischentemperatur ist rein informativ, da nicht bei jedem System auslesbar.

  Die CPU wird solange mit Coredamage belastet, bis sich der   Kühlkreislauf im Gleichgewicht befindet und ein stationärer Zustand erreicht wird - sich also bei allen Temperaturen über längere Zeit (~30 Minuten) keine Änderung mehr einstellt. Nun   ermitteln wir per K102 Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft die Raumtemperatur und lesen über Core Temp die CPU-Temperatur aus. Dieser  Test wird  je nach Konstanz der Messwerte mindestens zweimal  durchgeführt. 

Als Lastpunkte werden je nach Möglichkeit über die Steuerung oder ein Aquaero die Werte 40 / 60 / 80 / 100 Prozent abgefahren. Der Grund für den Verzicht einer reinen Angabe der Lüfterdrehzahl ist in der Funktionalität der einzelnen Systeme begründet.​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Software*Die Software der Kühlung ist schnell abgearbeitet. Sie bietet überschaubare Möglichkeiten und begnügt sich zumeist mit Überwachungsfunktionen. Nach einigen kleinen Einführungsfragen ist diese nach der Installation sofort betriebsbereit und erfreut mit einem übersichtlichen Menü. Hier sind die wichtigsten Daten, wie CPU-Temperatur, CPU-Auslastung, Fluid-Temperatur und die Auslastung der Thermoelemente samt Lüfter aufgezeigt. Mittels eines Mausklicks gelangt man dann schnell zu den Einstellungen. Als wichtigste Parameter können die Zieltemperatur des Mediums und die Minimal-, bzw. Maximaltemperaturen von Medium und Chiller eingestellt werden. Thermoelemente und Lüfter laufen dabei parallel und können nicht getrennt voneinander eingestellt werden. Die Pumpe läuft ebenfalls immer im Verborgenen mit einer permanenten Drehzahl. In weiteren Reitern können Anzeigeparameter des Graphen, E-Mail-Benachrichtigung bei Problemen und generelle Einstellungen zur Datenspeicherung, der Temperaturanzeige und der Abtastrate festgelegt werden. Der Graph, der die gewünschten Parameter auf dem Bildschirm darstellt, kann auf Wunsch in 2D oder jeglicher Positionierung in 3D angezeigt werden. Das ist schick und macht Spaß.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Messergebnisse*Den Anfang der Leistungsbeurteilung widmen wir dem Normalbetrieb unseres Systems. Wir testen hier mit kleinen Videos, etwas Bild- und Textbearbeitung und natürlich gemütlichem Internetsurfen, wie sich die Kühlung verhält und was diese leistet. Bei diesen Alltagstests bleibt die Freezone Elite V2 fast permanent auf der kleinstmöglichen Leistungsstufe von 40% und somit angenehm leise. Die gemittelte CPU-Temperatur beträgt dabei gute 36,0 °C, was in einem Delta-T zur Raumluft von nur 15,9 °C resultiert. Für einen Prozessor dieser Leistungsklasse kein schlechtes Ergebnis. Einzig das leicht unruhige Verhalten der Kühlung mit einsetzender CPU-Last ist etwas störend, aber durch die kurzen Intervalle weiter relevant. Betrachtet man die Leistungsaufnahme und zieht einen Vergleich zum Luftkühler, so muss man hier mit einer Differenz von mindestens 50 Watt rechnen, die die Freezone Elite V2 permanent beansprucht.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Neben dem noch folgenden Vergleich mit einem Luftkühler sind bei der Freezone Elite V2 weitere Tests interessant, denn nicht umsonst kommt dieses Produkt mit thermoelektrischen Elementen zur Leistungssteigerung daher. Um die Leistungsfähigkeit zu ermitteln, wird die Kühlung auf 100% im Windows-Idle hochgefahren und nach dem Erreichen des stationären Zustandes die Differenz der CPU- zur Raumtemperatur ermittelt. Mit 2,7 °C ist diese sehr gering, wird aber natürlich mit einer hohen Geräuschkulisse erkauft. Die Außenseiten der Wärmetauscher haben dabei eine Temperatur von gerade einmal 9,3 °C. Die Fluidtemperatur liegt dabei im Minimum aber weit entfernt von der gewünschten Zieltemperatur.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Leistungsaufnahme des gesamten Systems bei 100% CPU-Last ermitteln wir bei allen möglichen Lastpunkten zwischen dem Minimal- und Maximalwert der Steuerung. Deutlich sichtbar ist, dass das System über weite Strecken innerhalb von 30 Watt Differenz bleibt und erst unter Volllast weitere 30 Watt nachschiebt und damit die Kurve exponentiell ansteigen lässt.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Leistungsfähigkeit der Kühlmethode bewerten wir über die Differenztemperatur zwischen CPU- und Raumtemperatur, welche die größtmögliche Differenz darstellt. Geringe Werte sind also besser und deuten auf eine effizientere Kühlung hin. Der Verlauf der Temperaturkurve der Freezone Elite V2 ist nahezu linear, der 40%-Lastpunkt konnte allerdings nicht mehr aufgenommen werden, da die gemittelte CPU-Temperatur über 95 °C gelegen und somit Hardwaredefekt in erreichbarer Nähe waren.

Im Vergleich mit dem sehr guten CPU-Kühler hat die Flüssigkeitskühlung in allen Lebenslagen das Nachsehen und liefert schlechtere Werte ( min. 5 °C) bei einer höheren Geräuschkulisse. Der Noctua NH-D14 bleibt hingegen erstaunlich leise, selbst wenn beide Lüfter auf 100% laufen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die gemittelten CPU-Temperaturen verdeutlichen noch einmal, dass beide Kühllösungen unterhalb von 100% Lüfterdrehzahl mit einem so stark übertakteten Prozessor an ihre Leistungsgrenze stoßen. Als praxistauglich sollten Temperaturen kleiner 70 °C gesehen werden, da sonst die Gefahr von Schäden an der Hardware deutlich ansteigt.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Fazit*Die abschließende Bewertung des Freezone Elite V2 sollte vor dem Hintergrund erfolgen, dass die hier verwendete CPU ein Worst-Case-Szenario für nahezu jede Kühllösung abseits einer vollwertigen und weit ausgebauten Wasserkühlung darstellt.

Die Hardware selbst weiß auf den ersten Blick zu gefallen. Die Komponenten sind hochwertig, die Verarbeitung sehr gut und die technischen Raffinessen dieser Lösung ein Traum für jeden Technikbegeisterten. Doch was vermag die Freezone Elite V2 zu leisten? Hier zeigt sich schnell, dass selbst die ausgefeilte Technik samt Peltierelementen der gewaltigen Leistungsentfaltung und der damit verbundenen Abwärme eines weit übertakteten Prozessors nicht wirklich gewachsen ist. Zwar können die Temperaturen unter Volllast in einem annehmbaren Bereich gehalten werden, aber nur unter gehörigem Lärm, der nicht praxistauglich ist. Aber 100% CPU-Last sind ja nicht permanent im Alltag anzutreffen.

Betrachtet man die Freezone Elite V2 also im normalen Alltagsbetrieb, so bekommt man eine brauchbare Kühllösung, die fast dauerhaft relativ leise zu Werke geht. Die Pumpe ist im System kaum auszumachen und der Lüfter erzeugt auf seiner niedrigsten Stufe (40%) ein angenehmes dumpfes Rauschen. Nur selten und kurz läuft dieser etwas hoch, sollte die CPU-Last mal im Bereich von 0% - 30% steigen. Im Spielbetrieb ist der Lüfter dann zwar deutlich auszumachen, angesichts der Soundkulisse aber nicht wirklich störend. Bleibt die Betrachtung der Anschaffungskosten. Hier liegt der größte Haken und das todbringende Argument für die Freezone Elite V2, denn rund 340 Euro sind fällig. Dafür bekommt man zwar eine tolle Technik geboten, aber die Leistung entspricht einfach nicht den dann auch hoch gesteckten Erwartungen. Wie dieser Test zeigt, ist ein Top-CPU-Kühler wie der Noctua NH-D14 dem hier vorgestellten Produkt in jedem Belang überlegen. Die Leistung ist besser und auch der Preis mit ~75 Euro gerade mal bei 1/4 des Freezone Elite V2. Wer also schon einen leistungsstarken Luftkühler besitzt, für den lohnt ein Umstieg nicht. Bei Bedarf und Spaß am Basteln, sollte man in dieser Preisregion besser auf eine vollwertige Wasserkühlung wechseln.​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Testtabelle und  Wertung*Die Bewertung des Produktes wird durch ein komplexes Punktesystem ermittelt, welches hier nur ansatzweise zu sehen ist. Ein Großteil der einzelnen Kriterien bleibt im Verborgenen und wird hier vereinfacht durch ein System aus maximal 5 Sternen abgebildet. Aus den hier sichtbaren Sternen kann die abschließende Wertungsnote nicht direkt abgeleitet werden.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Links*

CoolIT Systems Homepage
Noctua Homepage
Freezone Elite bei Aquatuning
News auf PC Games Hardware - Freezone Elite
Test auf PC Games Hardware  - Noctua NH-D14
 
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 _Ein herzlicher Dank geht an Aquatuning für  die Unterstützung und kurzfristige Bereitstellung des Testsamples




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_​


----------



## Klutten (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*


Der Test ist online - viel Spaß beim Lesen. ​


----------



## der8auer (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*

Sehr schöner und ausführlicher Test 

Zum Kühler:

Ich konnte die Peltier-Kühllösungen von CoolIT bereits auf der Cebit anschauen. Der Ansatz ist gut aber die Leistung ist mal komplett FAIL. 340€ TEC-Kühler von 75€ Luftkühler geschlagen


----------



## King Horst (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*

Interessanter Test!

Aber bei dem Ergebnis bleib ich dann doch gerne bei meiner Wasserkühlung!


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*

Toller Test. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für 350 Ocken bekommt man ne anständige Wakü die Leistungstärker, leiser und erweiterbar ist als die "Freezone Elite V2".


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*

so ein schwachsinn, wieso sollte man deise kühlung kaufen ?


----------



## McZonk (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*

Und der Kasten hat es doch noch geschafft mich zu überraschen... leider im negativen Sinne.

Ich habe zwar erwartet, dass die Leistung nicht überdurchschnittlich gut ausfällt, aber dass der Freezone nicht einmal mit der Luftkühler-Referenz mithalten kann und dabei noch ordentlich Strom verpulvert und eine Stange Geld kostet, will mir nicht runter.


----------



## L.B. (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*

Es sieht wirklich sehr interessant aus und ist ein Blickfänger (vorrausgesetzt das Gehäuse hat ein Fenster), aber wenn ich die Kühlleistung sehe, die nicht mit meiner Wasserkühlung mithalten kann, ....


----------



## herethic (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*

In der Grafik mit dem Vergleich zum Noctua ist doch ein Fehler!

Die Temperatur steigt je höher die Last und fällt nicht 

Ein Bild wäre nett wo er im Gehäuse ist


----------



## L.B. (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*

Der Kühler kommt in die Lüfteröffnung des hinteren Gehäuselüfters und befindet sich so direkt über dem Motherboard. Die Lastpunkte in den Grafiken entsprechen nicht der Auslastung des Prozessors, sondern der Leistung der Peltier-Elemente und Lüfter.


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*



thrian schrieb:


> In der Grafik mit dem Vergleich zum Noctua ist doch ein Fehler!
> 
> Die Temperatur steigt je höher die Last und fällt nicht
> 
> Ein Bild wäre nett wo er im Gehäuse ist



Das ist kein Fehler, ich hätte nur "Leistungspunkt" und nicht "Lastpunkt" schreiben sollen. Gemeint ist natürlich die Drehzahl der jeweiligen Lüfter.

Richtig lesen solltest du aber schon. Die Kurven fallen in Richtung höherer Leistung der Lüfter ab, somit sinken die Temperaturen und steigen nicht.

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis. Werde ich beim nächsten Test korrigieren und verständlicher schreiben.


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*

Das Problem der Coolit Systeme scheint zu sein, dass auch die anderen drei Modelle, die weitaus günstiger sind, auch keine gute Kühlleistung besitzen.

Awardfabrik hat den kleinen Bruder getestet:Corsair H50 vs. CoolIT A.L.C. im Vergleich zu Intel Boxed u. Selbstbauwakü-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking


----------



## DAEF13 (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*

Das Ding ist schlechter als ein Luftkühler?
Warum wird diese "Fehlkonstruktion" dann überhaupt verkauft? Nur um gute Idle Temps zu erreichen?!

Es gibt halt nichts (alltagstaugliches) über einer (Selbstzusammengestellten) Wasserkühlung


----------



## FortunaGamer (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*

Sehr sehr schöner Test denn du da geschrieben hast Ich habe mir von dem Kühler mehr erwartet, als die Leistung. Aber es war kla das der Kühler nicht der aller beste wird vorallen für denn Preis. Von eine Wakü hätte man viel viel mehr, vorallen leiser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*



der8auer schrieb:


> Ich konnte die Peltier-Kühllösungen von CoolIT bereits auf der Cebit anschauen. Der Ansatz ist gut aber die Leistung ist mal komplett FAIL. 340€ TEC-Kühler von 75€ Luftkühler geschlagen



Der Ansatz ist das Problem. Mit Peltiers lässt sich die Leistung einer modernen Prozessorkühlung nicht steigern, denn der limitierende Faktor ist nicht die Temperaturdifferenz, sondern dass Verhältniss zwischen abzuführender Wärme und bereitstehender Oberfläche. (an zweiter Stelle die Verteilung der Wärme auf eben dieser)
Ein Peltier steigert aber die abzuführende Wärmemenge erheblich...

@Klutten:
Kannst du einen Nachtest mit einer schwachbrünstigen Dualcore CPU ala Celeron oder gar einem Mobileprozessor machen?
Bei deutlich niedrigeren Verlustleistungen (<50W, besser <30W schätze ich mal) könnten die Peltiers ihren Temperaturvorteil ausspielen und das ganze wird vielleicht zu einem interessanten Spielzeug für Extrem-OC. (zumindest wenn der Preis noch deutlich fällt  )


----------



## Acid (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*

Super Test  von der leistung hatte ich mir deutlich mehr erhofft... kenne mich mit dem peltierkram aber auch nicht wirklich aus... somit würde mich auch mal ein test wie in ruyven vorgeschlagen hat interessieren.


----------



## Ryokage (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*

Super geschriebener Test, gut zu lesen, informativ. Weiter so

Ich bin auf alle Fälle glücklich, das ich mir vorgestern einen NH-D14 bestellt habe, schade das die High Tech Kühlung leider so schelcht abschneidet, immerhin ist es aber mal der Versuch etwas neues auf dem Markt zu bringen, denn Luftkühler werden irgendwann keine Leistungssteigerung mehr bieten können (es sei denn man entwickelt Halterungen für 3kg aufwärts Monster)


----------



## anton-san (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*

Hallo erst mal.....
Erst mal ein Dickes THX für den Test.Habe schon Mega lange darauf gewartet.Warum...
Habe einen MACs CPU Cooler seit 2 Jahren in meinem PC und hatte überlegt aut Cool it Systems zu wechseln.(zum Glück nicht)
Hier mal einen Link zum MACs :
MADSHRIMPS - Hardware Reviews ,Crazy Projects, Modding Tutorials and Overclocking
Jetzt mal zu meinen Werten da ich etwas geschockt war von den Testwerten des Elite V2.Habe meinen i7 920@ 3,6 GHz laufen und der liegt im Idle bei 35 Grad.Unter last pendelt er sich bei 55 Grad max.ein.Das schwankt immer so um 2-3 Grad je nach dem wie das Steuergerät zulegt.Klar kommt jetzt die Ansage das Ihr bei 4,2 GHz getestet habt.Deswegen war euer Test auch Super weil ich schon immer die Grenze von so nem Teil wissen wollte.Meinen MACs habe für 100 € bekommen und scheint mir ne gute Alternative zu sein.Zumal ich bis 3,6 GHz bessere Temps habe als mit Luftkühlung alleine.Nur für die es Interessiertie Lüfter liefen zu schnell(zu laut)habe mit nem 2.ten erweitert und diese mit 7 Volt Wiederständen auf 1200 u/min gedrosselt.Hatte natürlich bessere Werte bei 1800 u/min aber war mir zu laut.Jetzt nimmt man nicht wahr ob man CPU/Graka/oder Netzteil hört.Sehr angenehm....Vielleicht mache ich mir mal die Mühe für einen Test wenn es Interessiert....
Achtung auf die Sockelhalterung achten.Als ich aufgerüstethabe gab es noch keine erweiterung für 1366 Sockel.Geht aber mit Zubehör aus dem Handel...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*

@Ryokage
Wie man unschwer am "V2" im Namen erkennen kann: Wirklich was neues ist das nicht, das gibts in sehr ähnlicher Weise seit Pentium-D-Zeiten.


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*

Die Freezone Elite V2 hinterlässt schon gemischte Gefühle und man kann es natürlich nicht von der Hand weisen, dass man für dieses Geld keine angemessene Leistung bekommt. Auf der anderen Seite steht natürlich der Prozessor, der mit seiner Übertaktung am oberen Ende der Fahnenstange anzusiedeln ist. Wir haben uns aber für diese Settings entschieden, da wir mit diesen auch alle Tests mit CPU-Wasserkühlern (und auch Radiatoren) durchführen wollen, welche durchaus 30 °C weniger CPU-Temperatur schaffen. Die große Lücke sollte sich also unterhalb von 4 GHz durchaus noch verkleinern lassen - schlussendlich bleibt aber immer noch der Preis, der wirklich sehr hoch ist.

Wie hier bereits angesprochen wurde, liegt das Problem in der zur Verfügung stehenden Übertragungsfläche für die Abwärme. Die beiden Wärmetauscher sind mit ihren 120 x 41 mm nicht sehr üppig dimensioniert und so schafft die Kühlung es einfach nicht die Energie schnell genug zu übertragen.




> Kannst du einen Nachtest mit einer schwachbrünstigen Dualcore CPU ala Celeron oder gar einem Mobileprozessor machen?


Nein. Das Teil geht morgen zurück an Aquatuning und mir steht auch kein solches System zur Verfügung. Das wäre dann aber auch so ein wenig wie "Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen".


----------



## Dirksen (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*

das ding ist echt mal ein FAIL!!!
für das geld bekommt man eine vernünftige wakü (ohne Gehäuse)
wer aber ein ready-to-go system haben will sollte auf Danamics´LMX CPU-Kühler einen Blick werfen


----------



## Madz (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*



> Nein. Das Teil geht morgen zurück an Aquatuning und mir steht auch kein solches System zur Verfügung. Das wäre dann aber auch so ein wenig wie "Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen".


 Da wir nach der Cebit mit den Jungs von Cool-It noch einen trinken waren, versuche ich mich evtl. mal daran. Bei denen muss ich mich sowieso noch melden.


----------



## Taitan (7. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*

Naja. Das Ding ist anscheinend die GTX480 unter den CPU Kühlern. Hihi.


----------



## KaneTM (7. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*



Taitan schrieb:


> Naja. Das Ding ist anscheinend die GTX480 unter den CPU Kühlern. Hihi.


 

Nana, nicht gleich übertreiben 

Die Technik an sich bietet schon sehr interessante Möglichkeiten und hat echt Potential! Es hapert einfach an Übertragungsfläche für die Abwärme. Das Ding ist unvernünftiger Weise auf klein und kompakt getrimmt... Der Kühler(körper) selbst is denke ich ok, nur er kann halt die ganze Wärme, die er abnimmt, nirgendwo los werden.

Ich hätte gerne so einen Peltier-Kühlerblock mal als Einzelelement für eine ordentliche Wakü! DAS wär sicher ne spannende Sache! So könnte man eine vernünftige Radiatorfläche zum Einsatz bringen und eventuell mal wirklich einen Unterschied sehen!


----------



## Gadteman (7. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*



Taitan schrieb:


> Naja. Das Ding ist anscheinend die GTX480 unter den CPU Kühlern. Hihi.



Das finde ich auch sehr unpassend und liegt fast schon auf Meinungmache a la Bild 
Nun die Kühlleistung ist in dieser Kombination sehr unglücklich, zumal ja auch sechs Peltierelemente auf sehr engem Raum mit einer solch kleinen Kühlerfläche nicht viel bringen Können. So ohne weiteres würde ich diese technische Möglichkeit nicht einfach so in den Wind schlagen, aber das Fertigsystem ob nun V2 oder nicht ist nicht ratsam. Da wäre nen H50 immernoch ewig besser. Ne selbst Zusammengestellte Wakü ist immernoch unerreicht für einen langfristigen Alltagseinsatz.


----------



## Phenom2 (7. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*



KaneTM schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne so einen Peltier-Kühlerblock mal als Einzelelement für eine ordentliche Wakü! DAS wär sicher ne spannende Sache! So könnte man eine vernünftige Radiatorfläche zum Einsatz bringen und eventuell mal wirklich einen Unterschied sehen!


 Kein Ding, die bekommst du hier.

Aber dass der "Freezone Elite..." nen flop ist dachte ich mir schon, als ich den zum ersten mal gesehen habe


----------



## VVeisserRabe (7. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*

Ich hab auch schon seit recht langer zeit einen macs kühler auf meinem q6600@3,1ghz laufen damals gabs den bei caseking für um die 90€ und ich bin recht zufrieden mit ner wakü kann er zwar nicht mithalten aber er kühlt noch immer besser als der coolermaster v10 oder der gemin2, andre kühler hab ich in meinem system noch nicht getestet


----------



## Monsterclock (7. April 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Nein. Das Teil geht morgen zurück an Aquatuning und mir steht auch kein solches System zur Verfügung. Das wäre dann aber auch so ein wenig wie "Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen".



Naja mehr wie Lenkraketen...die aber noch extra dafür gebaut worden sind.... 

Mal im Ernst 
1. das ist nur ein 120mm Radiator, das ist schon für so ne CPU(ala Core i7) knapp an der ausreichenden Kühlfläche, und 
2. dann soll damit auch noch die Abwärmeleistung der Pleztierchen gekühlter werden (zusammen um die 300W)und 
3. mit 72W (ich nehme mal an Kühleistung bei 6 Stück) können die doch garnicht genug Wärme abführen, die CPU hat min 200W.

Das Ding ist nur für CPUs mit maximal 72W oder in die Richtung ausgelegt, was da für ein Nutzen dahinter steckt kann ich nicht sagen. Da mus man sich doch an Kopf fassen ne 350€ Kühlung für nen 50€ Prozesssor .


----------



## kühlprofi (25. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - Freezone Elite V2 im Test*

Also ich finde diese Kühlung optisch nicht ansprechbar (Was soll denn dieses Kabelgezwurgel?) und die Leistung naja mal no comment  

Wozu ist diese komische schwarze Blende/Abdeckung gut?


----------

